# Precious Remedies against Satan's Devices



## JM (Jan 28, 2009)

YouTube - A Taste of 'Precious Remedies against Satan's Devices'

More Puritan paperbacks on Youtube by Reformedman:

YouTube - reformedman's Channel


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 28, 2009)

This is a wonderful book. Highly recommended!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry the link does not work


----------



## Augusta (Jan 28, 2009)

The second link works to find it. This book is invaluable to the Christian.  

-----Added 1/28/2009 at 07:23:52 EST-----

This guys has done 35 various exerpts of Puritan works. Check them out if you want to have a "taste" of why these books have become so beloved by many over the centuries. 

reformedmanvideos


----------

